# Topics > Related topics > Cryptocurrency >  Decentralized Social Blockchain DeSo

## Airicist2

deso.org
deso.com

youtube.com/channel/UCSiejR1FbgW7NKMa0IxSyjg

twitter.com/desoprotocol

github.com/deso-protocol

DeSo on Wikipedia 

Head - https://www.linkedin.com/in/nader-al-naji-86b14a3a"]Nader Al-Naji[/URL]

Alex Valaitis, 

Subprojects:

BitClout, crypto social network

Chime In, DeSo blockchain Metaverse

----------

